# Treating an Ear Infection



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Does or has anyone treated an ear infection from home. Jax seems to have possbile chronic issues. I have had him for 4 months & we just cant seem to completly cure him of this. My vet has tried a few different things & he is now scratching his ears again. Someone on this forum stated they treated their dogs ear infection with something like Monostat(i think). Does that really work?

I am really careful about not getting water in the ears & keeping them clean etc... Any suggestions??


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Are you sure he doesn't have ear mites? They present like an ear infection...smelly ear, brown discharge. It might be worth the vet looking under a microscope to make sure it isn't mites. I know they are treated with a different med~
Good luck to you, I hope you get to the bottom of it!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes they have & no mites found, thank goodness!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, if it is 'yeast' infection, than I'd suppose an anti-fungal would work..but did the vet tell you that? I'd call and ask, or see if they can get a culture.

We haven't had an ear infection yet. Knock on wood! But I bet that's no fun. I hope he feels better soon!

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Poor lil Jax <hugs>

My mom's last golden was always having ear issues- if it wasn't mites, it was bacteria, etc. She knew when she went to the local vet that something was about to happen with her ears. I think some dogs just have to battle it more than others.

Here is a site I found that described some different things it could be:
http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_ear_infections.html


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

The main reason i wanted your opinions is because I didnt want to have to drag poor Jax back to the vet again. It is so traumatic for him(me too!).


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Monistat is used for yeast infections .. Does you dog have a discharge that smells yeasty - like when you are trying to get the bread to rise .. 
If they get a swab - yo can usually see the yeast under the microscope ..
I understand your concern about taking the dog to the vet .. My guys are not that happy there either - they all seem to remember this is the place I had that special operation and Mom lets get the H-ll out of here .. 
Even though we have a wonderful caring vet - it is not enought to make them want to hang out there .. Last time we even took the stroller but it was still not that much fun as far as they were concerned until we were heading out the door .. 
I will see what I can find out about yeast in the ears ..


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

It would be different if he didnt throw up the whole 45 minute drive. I feel so bad for him.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

i can so relate to that cosmo used to throw up as well and then once that stopped he would drool so he was soaking wet .. 
I do not know if you have tried a carseat but that made such a difference with cosmo .. He can sit up and look out .. He is getting so much better ... he does not love the car but at least I can now get him in it .. 
Another thing I decided is they can sense your anxiety because we worry about them feeling so bad . Now I play CD's and sing and it seems to relieve his anxiety ..


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> The main reason i wanted your opinions is because I didnt want to have to drag poor Jax back to the vet again. It is so traumatic for him(me too!).


I did find the medicine that they give at the vet on the internet for sale. I remember I googled the name of the drops and found the site.


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

My little guy has had ear infections ever since we got him. The vet gave me medication (which makes the hair on his ears oily) and an ear cleansing solution. He also said to keep the hair out of his ears, which I have found helps keep the infections at bay. He was getting an infection every time I took him to the groomer. They weren't pulling the hair out of his ears. His infections don't seem to be as often since we started keeping the hair out. I use the solution on him about once a week to keep his ears clean and dry. I would give you the name of the solution, but I'm at work and can't remember what it is.

Karen
Hank's Mom


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> I do not know if you have tried a carseat but that made such a difference with cosmo .. He can sit up and look out .. He is getting so much better ... he does not love the car but at least I can now get him in it ..
> Another thing I decided is they can sense your anxiety because we worry about them feeling so bad . Now I play CD's and sing and it seems to relieve his anxiety ..


All my dogs have the Lookout car seat & love them(except for Jax). THat is really a great invention. The only way Jax will travel calmly is in my arms. But that is not safe so i dont do that. But if he wont calm down when we go to Fla, i may have to.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Tulip is like that too in her daddy's car . She will only ride with Donna holding her and then she pants all the time .. I know it is anxiety to something ..? maybe his driving who knows ..
She loves driving with Donna.. Watching her just makes me nervous - by the time we get to our destination i am exhausted so i can only imagine how Tulip must feel .. 
Our dogs only ride in one car usually .


----------

